# Disney Hilton Head Grand Villa - Just got one on an exchange



## littlestar (May 17, 2008)

I just exchanged into a Disney's Hilton Head Grand Villa on Interval for November. Anybody stayed in one and what can you tell me about it? The only thing I've ever stayed in at the resort is a studio in the main building. 

That's only the third Disney grand villa I've ever seen on Interval.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations are your find!   

I saw one once, when we first bought Foxrun, but I didn't even know what I was looking at because all I had seen before were studios, one and two bedrooms, so I kept staring at it, trying to figure out what it was.  I didn't know what a Grande Villa was at the time.  Of course, it was gone right away.  Now that I know, I haven't seen one since.  Figures!


----------



## littlestar (May 17, 2008)

Thanks, Cindy. I couldn't believe I saw it sitting there. For a minute, I had to rub my eyes and blink. Even if it's cold the week we go, I know I've heard they have a fireplace in them. We haven't seen B'Lou Crabb in a while (love his music) so we'll get to visit with him again which will be great. We loved his magic and music the last time we went to Disney's Hilton Head resort. The Grand Villas are right at 2400 square feet according to the DVC official site. 

I'm also wanting to go look at some of the Marriott properties - Grande Ocean, Barony, and Surfwatch. Maybe even a day trip to Savannah, too.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 17, 2008)

Glad to see it's someone "we know" that nabbed the 3br.


----------



## laxmom (May 17, 2008)

Great trade!! Congrats!!  Call me green with envy!!!


----------



## luv2vacation (May 18, 2008)

It should be great weather for a trip to Savannah.  We went (to Savannah) once in the summer and it was so hot that I didn't enjoy it at all - actually felt ill from the heat and humidity.  We have been to HHI in November - I love the weather that time of year - great time of year for biking, walking on the beach, tennis, and golf.  I have never stayed at Disney but have rode my bike around the grounds.  It should be really nice then for just wandering around and I would assume that their pool is well heated.

I have stayed at Grande Ocean, Barony, and Surfwatch numerous times.  You should be able to do a tour at Surfwatch.  Surfwatch is my personal favorite and  fairly close to the Shelter Cove area (Disney).

Big congratulations on your great exchange - I hope you have plenty of friends and family that can come along and share it with you.  If not, I know there are some TUGgers in the vicinity who would gladly be your 'friend' that week.  Heck, I'd drive all the way down from NJ to stay in a Grand Villa in HH!  :rofl:   Have fun!!


----------



## tomandrobin (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your trade for a grand villa!


----------



## EAM (May 18, 2008)

littlestar said:


> I just exchanged into a Disney's Hilton Head Grand Villa on Interval for November. Anybody stayed in one and what can you tell me about it? The only thing I've ever stayed in at the resort is a studio in the main building.
> 
> That's only the third Disney grand villa I've ever seen on Interval.



I haven't stayed in a grand villa at HH, but I recently stayed in a 2BR there.  The grand villas are two story units and they do have a fireplace (might be nice in November).  There's a master bedroom/bathroom on the main floor and two bedrooms and bathrooms upstairs.  The second and third bedrooms each have two queen beds.  I think they have a full size washer and dryer.  There's a deck off the living room and another off the master bedroom.  And the master bedroom/bathroom suite has a whirlpool tub.

I think that the entrance to most (all?) Grand Villas there is up two flights of steps.

B'Lou Crabbe is still providing entertainment at the resort.  I lost count of the number of instruments he can play.


----------



## littlestar (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. We have plenty of family and friends that have offered to go with us on the trip. It will be great fun.


----------



## tamu91 (May 18, 2008)

We'll be in one of those GV units in less than a month so I'd be sure to post some pictures after our trip.  It's our first trip to HH and our entire family is looking forward to it.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 19, 2008)

How did you know it was a Grand Villa?  Is it a 3 bedroom?


----------



## littlestar (May 19, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> How did you know it was a Grand Villa?  Is it a 3 bedroom?



Yes, the II code showed a 3 bedroom and I knew from my DVC member point books that it had to be one of the grand villas if it was a 3 bedroom. I wasn't sure I was seeing it correctly at first, though. I had to rub my eyes a couple of times and blink.


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2008)

What a coup.  I am *GREEN* with ENVY

I have only stayed in one grand villa and that was the Beach Cottage in Vero Beach. 

I hear the HH Grand Villa is larger than the Beach Cottage and has a fireplace to boot. Do you need me to come to help fill it for you?:whoopie:


----------



## littlestar (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, icydog. The trip is growing (more family coming) so I've now booked a Marriott's Grande Ocean unit, too. Grandma and Grandpa want an ocean view, so I figured our best shot at it was at Marriott's Grande Ocean from what I've seen Dean post on the Dis boards and from what I've read from DaveM's posts.


----------

